# Need info on a iwaki pump



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

Hey all, i've run into a couple iwaki pumps that I can use or sell. 

The model number is MD40RZ I'm having issues reading up on them because all the sites are in japanese  and well...i'm not japanese lol


If it matters these pumps are 220v pumps, but I have a converter for them which came with them. also I'm believing they are jap pumps not usa made motors.. (good?/bad?)

basically I just want to find out the flowrate, and MSRP I think it's around 500gph and $375 but need to confirm.

Thanks for those who can help


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Are you sure you have the model # correct? A quick Google search only yields 7 results for "Iwaki MD40RZ".

Failing that, send me the things that you have found in Japanese, and I will take a look at them.

Edit: Here is a link showing you flow rate.

http://www.iwakiamerica.com/products/wmd.htm


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Maybe it's an old model, but Reefs.org has a pretty comprehensive list of pumps, and a 40RZ isn't there - 20rz and 30 rz are there.

http://www.reefs.org/library/pumps/

Seems that the RZ series are low flow but made for really high head pressures. Great for running a tank on the second or third floor.

As for price, no idea.


----------



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

ameekplec. said:


> Maybe it's an old model, but Reefs.org has a pretty comprehensive list of pumps, and a 40RZ isn't there - 20rz and 30 rz are there.
> 
> http://www.reefs.org/library/pumps/
> 
> ...


yeah, i checked the number, It is an md40rz..... will take a picture later of the sticker...maybe i'm missing something iunno..

i think if I keep one it will run some media filters ....good to run them in line I thinks


----------

